# Medium rare ribeye steak questions



## nopeda (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd like to cook a half pound +/- ribeye steak medium rare but would like to let it get a good smoking as well. I've got an amaze-n-smoker and thought about cold smoking it for an hour or so before beginning to cook it. So far I've only cooked things at around 225-250. Can I cook the ribeye at a little cooler temp, like maybe 180, for a longer period of time? And if so, or not, about how long to still have it medium rare?

Thank you for any advice!

David


----------



## phatbac (Mar 22, 2016)

you could smoke at 180 and it would take a while. med rare is about 125-130 IT. so use a probe therm to reach that. I would recommend the reverse sear method and there is all kinds of Youtube videos on how to do that but a quick run down is to smoke to a lower temp internal like 120 or so and then searing the ends to finish off the steak. 

around my house we like our steak more medium so i would cook mine to about about 135 ish and sear.

For an Alternative I am not sure the the smoker you plan on using but some grills have the ability to use a chunk or chips of wood with the charcoal (sometimes even with gas) so you could just put some wood with your grill and get a smokey flavor without slow smoking it. I have done this method many times and it comes out good and you can use a stronger wood like mesquite since you wont be smoking it but maybe 10 minutes. If you don't have a good thermometer (buy one) you can always use the hand method to see when your steak is done. put your index finder and thumb touching the tips together and cook until the surface feel like the edge of your hand below your thumb.(med rare)

Hope this helps,

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes cold smoking it for an hour or two will give it an amazing smoke flavor. Then you can crank up the smoker temp or finish it on a gas or charcoal grill. My choice would be a screaming hot (600 degrees) gas grill, for a nice sear.

Al


----------



## nopeda (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you guys for your suggestions!!! I cold smoked for 1hr 45min and then cooked at 200 degrees until about 128 IT and let rest. It turned out great and didn't need to sear it.

Thanks again!

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2016)

Glad it turned out good for you David!

Al


----------



## radioguy (Mar 25, 2016)

Try and search for reverse sear.  Smoke it at 200-220 while watching IT, I pull it at 120F.  We like it still mooing.  Then on to a very hot grill a minute or less per side...delicious!

RG


----------



## phatbac (Mar 25, 2016)

RadioGuy said:


> Try and search for reverse sear. Smoke it at 200-220 while watching IT, I pull it at 120F. We like it still mooing. Then on to a very hot grill a minute or less per side...delicious!
> 
> RG


I agree. the reverse sear is not just awesome on steaks but i use it for smoking beef roasts and the like. 

It really helps it texture-ally on the edge but makes it really super juicy and tender. my opinion best way to make a steak. there is a ton of youtube videos about the reverse sear.

Happy Smoking

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

